# la Cabronita variant



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

A start to another build.

[video=youtube;PrtAWnSaeyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrtAWnSaeyk[/video]

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is the final body machined, prepped and ready for finishing.
[video=youtube;aV1kC60mk6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV1kC60mk6M[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is the next update for you.

[video=youtube;iEoA_kSdyeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEoA_kSdyeA[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gonna be hot....love the black.


----------



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

OH man! That one hot looking guitar.

I've never built a guitar before but this really inspires me... would something similar to this be a good guitar to start with?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is some work on the binding stage.

[video=youtube;Ku2EOCpQQr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku2EOCpQQr8[/video]

Bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks good Bill!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is the neck update.
[video=youtube;UzeMyW3oO5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzeMyW3oO5o[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is another la Caliente update. I am working the contouring and transitions.

[video=youtube;Z_AWon3QTdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_AWon3QTdc[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yet another update for the la Caliente custom build.

[video=youtube;vt1DyLMp6d8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1DyLMp6d8&amp;feature=player_profilepage[/video]


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Incredible work. I'm GASing for a Cabronita right now - this is not helping!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Don't you mean a "la Caliente" 
lofu

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is my latest neck work. I have applied 2 layers of truoil over the amber. Real nice.

[video=youtube;b4sZsu9DZOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4sZsu9DZOw[/video]


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah - great name BTW. "Muy Caliente" for the 2 pickup model...



Bill Scheltema said:


> Don't you mean a "la Caliente"
> lofu
> 
> Bill


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

It's great to see you at work there. You mentioned clay for the dots - how are you making them?

Stunning work! And that oil on the neck is just incredible. Wow!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Nick,

Thank you for the kind words. Yes my clay dots are a craft item I get from Michaels. They are a manmade clay polymer I thing. You bake them in an oven, real easy. I use an aluminum bar with 1/4" holes and push rolled up balls of clay into the holes, 10 in a row at a time. Oh, I suppose I could do a video of that too.

Bill


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

You're welcome! The clay sounds interesting. Could you make other shapes, like curved pieces or swirls or something, or does the clay not hold shape too well?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Great build! That is one nice chunk of wood you have for the neck. Built my own "Strat" but bought a neck for it. I am thinking of another build, including making the neck, but have not decided on what yet. Your vids are great and seem to be getting better all the time. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Nick,

Check this guy out.
http://hand-guitars.com/node/53 and
http://hand-guitars.com/node/68 and
http://hand-guitars.com/node/87

Its real cool but labor intensive.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is yet another pup winding video, a P90. Enjoy

[video=youtube;kqjMTjjjlzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqjMTjjjlzQ[/video]


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the links Bill. I am speechless. I have never seen anything like that! I love how he has committed his life to this art form. I think I just want to make clay dots and leave the insane stuff to Jon! It's like there is a whole other level of artistry that only a few reach and the rest of us can only look upon.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you get to try the P90 yet?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*P90*

I haven't yet but the guitar is real close to the finish line. Will be puffing the body this week. I applied the decals tonight and started to lay some lacquer overtop.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well I have more to show you all. Enjoy.

[video=youtube;I6uf8mzO7xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6uf8mzO7xc[/video]


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I love watching these videos! The production, with the intro and credits is great. Hey, I'm a graphic designer!
Oh yea, and that finish on the guitar is just impeccable. Great job! My guitars kind of look like firewood now  !!! 
Are you going to post some videos of you playing it next? Can't wait!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Nick. I used to do some graphic and web design.The finish is quite pleasing. I will do a bit od a review and play it before it goes out don't you worry.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well the la Caliente is done. Here are some pics with a video review to come shortly.























































Sorry for the large files.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is a small video review

[video=youtube;jNn4aWOvoSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNn4aWOvoSI[/video]


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful is right! The guitar, that is... tho yes, your hair looks great too haha! 
I like how the headstock looks tele-like without being identical, and without being ugly. Too many custom guitars have really ugly headstocks. And that neck - blimey! Did it take you long to pick out that wood? I haven't spent much time picking out wood, so I'm not sure how much effort is needed to really get what you want. 
In the sound clips, it sounds like it really sings. Nice chimey sound. At 3:54 you got a Brian May sound, like on "It's Late". 
Out of interest, how much would something like this go for? Roughly...

All in all, a killer guitar! nice job!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Nick.Thank you. I did spend some quality time in my headstck design. The reason how it came about is explained on my website under about page. As for choosing a neck blank you start with a reputable supplier and look for grain straightness how consistent the figure is. You start to get an idea the more you do. So you like the tone. I do too. As for cost. This one should go for $1500 or there abouts.Bill


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll have to check your website  Thanks! There aren't many wood suppliers around here that are too reputable (Black Forest Woods seems to be THE place to go) so I'll have to spend more time there, methinks. 
I do like the tone! What amp are you playing through? I'd love to hear it through a loud and raunchy Vox! But then I would, I suppose, I'm British! 
That's a good price...I think. I mean, it's not cheap, which is good news to people selling them, and pretty reasonable for the buyer. I'm nowhere near the point of selling guitars yet, but it's good to know. It might be out of the scope of this thread, but I'd love to have a long chat about The Industry and all that jazz  I'm thinking in about 20 years, when I'm ready to retire, building guitars might be my second career. Who knows..


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Nick. I am playing through a Vox VT30 in the boutique setting. Nice little amp its my sons. I want Traynor tube combo amp. When I look at other builders and what they are my pricing is quite low. Ron Kin. Haan. Gil Yaron are all at the 2000 mark and up. My goal was to do this as a retirement hobby too but it may happen sooner.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

OH it is a Vox, sorry! Couldn't make out the label, there! Yea, Traynor's are very nice, especially for the price. But no matter what, you can hear the guitar tone in there. Love it! So it IS possible to make guitars and sell them? I try not to listen to too many naysayers, but I have enough dreams and have to be practical SOMEtimes! I guess it's the old word of mouth that helps. At least I'm not jumping in with both feet. I'm giving it time. How long have you been building?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

I was also told its impossible to do this full time, well we shall see. This one is #8 and I am doing 3 more (this is my official year one), 2 JM's and a lefty T-Class This is a hobby I am treating and presenting like a business. Its fun to watch the branding of Canadianbreed take place. I have been getting alot of great feedack. For me, exceptional service tied with a good quality product will go a long way. I have been told by many that what I am doing is very unique. Maybe one day Canadianbreed will be a household name among musicians.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Oh we will have to get Kai Hermo to do better clips with his band, he's a muh better player than I.

Bill


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That guitar sounds as good as it looks. I liked your "Let Me Roll It" riff as well Bill.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Eight? That's it? You've got it down pat, by the looks of it. Very nice! Do you have some woodworking experience behind you? I feel that I'm a bit hampered by incorrect tools and not 'really' knowing how to use a router, but it's all a learning experience. Yea, don't listen to the naysayers. What do they know?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Nick Burman said:


> Eight? That's it? You've got it down pat, by the looks of it. Very nice! Do you have some woodworking experience behind you? I feel that I'm a bit hampered by incorrect tools and not 'really' knowing how to use a router, but it's all a learning experience. Yea, don't listen to the naysayers. What do they know?


Yes I know that's not huge numbers but you have to start somewhere right. I do have 5 years in the custom furniture business plus my dad ran a home building construction business. The only person I really need to listen to is my beautiful wife.Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Kenmac said:


> That guitar sounds as good as it looks. I liked your "Let Me Roll It" riff as well Bill.


Thanks Kenmac. Coming from a PRS guy that's gotta say something.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I meant that 8 doesn't sound like a lot of experience to be able to pull off something so perfect. Very impressive! I think your wife should post on here if she's the only one you listen to. We could all do with her advice!!


----------

